# Masons & the Masonic Lodge



## caddy (May 2, 2006)

What's the consensus out there on Masons? Any good links or books?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 2, 2006)

Concensus? Evil, stay away...


----------



## caddy (May 2, 2006)

I'll be more precise.

I know its not good, and have read a few things on it in the past that obviously did NOT put it in a good light. My Dad's a Mason, as are many in my family. My dad is 76 and I just recently discussed with him that he does NOT have many years left--if one only judges by the #' of his years. I expressed to him my concern on where he would go when He dies. He assured me that he knew Christ. There are many things that make me believe he knows Christ--or better, that Christ knows him--but there are also things that make me doubt. I want more on how to deal with those issues. He has a lot of good excuses on why he does not go to church ( He was shot up pretty good in Korea ) and has to get up freqently to get to a restroom. When we were in Jr. High, I can remember our whole family going to church and I also remember him being frustrated because he felt like he was a disruption to the congregation because of what I just explained. I have told him that he ought to come, sit on the very back row, or up in the balcony. What is more important is that he be in God's house and hear the word on a weekly basis. He has now, however, formed a comfortable, life-long habit ( save that year or so--long ago ) where he is more comfortable NOT going.


He also made some comments to me about the Masonic lodge, and that he knew I thought it was a "cult". I actually did not say that, but I do remember when I was 20 or so I told him that I really was not interested in being a part of any "secret" organization and did not believe it to be of God. That's all I remember telling him.




> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Concensus? Evil, stay away...


----------



## caddy (May 2, 2006)

I am sure I could find the humor in this were it not that I am concerned for my father. I prefer information that would help me deal with this problem from a Biblical perspective.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2006)

This thread may be helpful.


----------



## caddy (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Paul

I love my dad. He's a sensible, wise man in many ways, but I think your right about the "good-ole-boy" thing. I have a limited number of "teachable" moments with him where we can get on the same page about deep issues, the future, what happens when you die. Thing is, he always seems to impress me with depth in those times we do discuss Christ, Scripture, and the future. Obviously, I would like to see more evidence of "fruit" in his life to where I don't worry about him so much. I pray constantly for He and my Mom.



> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> Steven,
> 
> It may be a good ole boy thing.
> ...


----------



## caddy (May 2, 2006)

Thanks VirginiaH





> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This thread may be helpful.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 2, 2006)

I honestly was NOT trying to be funny. I simply did not know at the time where you were going with it.

1) yes, it could be a good-ole-boy thing

2) unfortunately they also taught a good-ole-boy universalistic theology.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 2, 2006)

Colleen, I think he was referring to a post by another guy,who took it down a bit later. 

Vic


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 2, 2006)

Okay, thanks, Vic!


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 2, 2006)

Yes, I think it may be a good ole boy thing as well. The people that belong to the masons at the lower levels probably are not aware of what goes on the deeper you get into the masons. They may think it is just a club that does nice things for people. That is the appearance they give and they do many nice things.


----------



## Pergamum (May 2, 2006)

I was a Master Mason....

I resigned for the following reasons:

I had to take blood oaths...

"May my throat be cut ear to ear...my body buried in the rough sands of the sea where the tide ebbs and flows twice in 24 hours.....my bowels severed in twain and the twainburned in ashes and scattered to the four winds of heaven should I knowingly or willingly violate this my solemn obligation as a Master (or apprentice or whatever degree) Mason..."

It involves unlawful oathes.


Also, it has its own name for God (GAOTU -The Great Architext of the Universe), itsown forms of prayers, its own funeral rites, its own symbols and its own place of gathering....these are all marks of being its own religion.

Shriners kiss the Koran (note: their fez headcoverings)...


----------

